# Cobalt with a broken wrist?



## Tonkastoy (Feb 18, 2009)

I recently purchased 2 female/1 male cobalts that I have housed in a 15G long aquarium while they are being quarantined. They have 2 huts, water dish, and a log with moss as a base so it is a very basic setup. I noticed yesterday that one of the females isn't using her one front leg and that her toes seemed to be clamped together with a bend in her wrist area. I am not sure what could have possibly caused this. All three seem to have been getting along very well and have been housed together for over a year (I bought them from someone that has had them for almost a year together). The injured female seems to be spending most of her time soaking in the water dish today even though humidity is at 90%. She is eating fine and still goes after food, but I am very concerned about this injury now. 
I have checked the entire set up and can't figure out what might have caused this. Any suggestions of what might have happened? Or what I can do to possibly help her heal if it's possible?
All info is welcome.


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

do you happen to have any pics? kristy


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

Calcium deficiency is a big possibility! That is the exact behavior my frog displayed when he had a calcium problem. I had to give the frog Calcium Gluconate at 2.3%bathshs with Metronidazole drops. You should check with Dr. Frye: Frye Brothers' Frogs


----------



## Tonkastoy (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: Cobalt with a broken wrist? *pics added**

I just took these pics real quick...Hope they help.


----------



## Tonkastoy (Feb 18, 2009)

Mikembo said:


> Calcium deficiency is a big possibility! That is the exact behavior my frog displayed when he had a calcium problem. I had to give the frog Calcium Gluconate at 2.3%bathshs with Metronidazole drops. You should check with Dr. Frye: Frye Brothers' Frogs


I do dust calcium and vitamins alternate feedings. Should I be supplimenting calcium more? My powders are less than 2 months open so I know that for the last 2 months that I have had them, they have been getting calcium and vits regularly...but I am unsure how often they had them prior to me getting these frogs. Could previous lack of calcium and vits be an issue now 2 months later?


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

hard to tell, i'm not sure it even looks broken. Lack of vit A comes to mind with the fingers all stuck together. Is humidity ok? adding in a suppliment like dendrocare once a week is good IMO. This could also be disease related. Consulting a vet is going to be a good option at this point IMO. kristy


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

From day one I have always given my frogs Vitamines and calcium and my frog still got calcium defiecency. there are a lot of reasons why a frog doesn't get the proper calcium. The first sign was how your frog looks right now! If you do notice the frog to start leaning twords one side and one of the hip bone start coming out more than the other than you probably got a calcium problem. Another sign is not eating or missing its food and reluctance to move. I am not saying that is your case but it is a posability. Having some calcium gluconate on hand doesn't hurt either. Contact Dr. Frye ASAP!


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

Mikembo said:


> From day one I have always given my frogs Vitamines and calcium and my frog still got calcium defiecency. there are a lot of reasons why a frog doesn't get the proper calcium. The first sign was how your frog looks right now! If you do notice the frog to start leaning twords one side and one of the hip bone start coming out more than the other than you probably got a calcium problem. Another sign is not eating or missing its food and reluctance to move. I am not saying that is your case but it is a posability. Having some calcium gluconate on hand doesn't hurt either. Contact Dr. Frye ASAP!


agreed kristy


----------



## Tonkastoy (Feb 18, 2009)

kristy55303 said:


> hard to tell, i'm not sure it even looks broken. Lack of vit A comes to mind with the fingers all stuck together. Is humidity ok? adding in a suppliment like dendrocare once a week is good IMO. This could also be disease related. Consulting a vet is going to be a good option at this point IMO. kristy


Thank you Kristy for your response. I have sent a message to DR. Frye and hope he can help out with a solution. I will call our zoo vet on Tuesday (It's may long weekend here in canada right now) and see if he can possibly take a look at her for me.
I am not sure where I would get dendrocare suppliments from here but will search the internet now and see if there are any local sellers in my area. Thank you for the tips.


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

no problem. i'm not a vet and can only offer insight so getting in contact with one is crucial to make sure you can get her treated or find out what the options are. I hope all goes well. They sell it in the uk i believe as well. try googling it. Many hopes that you find out what is wrong. kristy


----------



## Tonkastoy (Feb 18, 2009)

Mikembo said:


> From day one I have always given my frogs Vitamines and calcium and my frog still got calcium defiecency. there are a lot of reasons why a frog doesn't get the proper calcium. The first sign was how your frog looks right now! If you do notice the frog to start leaning twords one side and one of the hip bone start coming out more than the other than you probably got a calcium problem. Another sign is not eating or missing its food and reluctance to move. I am not saying that is your case but it is a posability. Having some calcium gluconate on hand doesn't hurt either. Contact Dr. Frye ASAP!


Thank you Mikembo for your response. I have contacted Dr. Frye and hope to hear back from him with some solutions. I am amazed at how quickly something can go wrong. I took this picture just a few days ago of her and she looked great









Now my next question is should I seperate her from the other 2 and risk stressing her even more or should I leave her where she is? I just fed them dinner and she seems to be eating well without having to fight the other 2 for food. I would hate to loose her


----------



## MzFroggie (Mar 22, 2008)

I think you should seperate her from the other two..As they may aggravate the poor baby..When you take her out why don't you try soaking her in some of your calcium sup..I use to do this when one of my azureus would seize..I let him sit in a mix of the calcium with water added..It worked. It's worth a try until you hear back from Dr.Fry..Good luck.


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

This is a good idea till you get Calcium Gluconate and get Dr. Frye response. 


MzFroggie said:


> When you take her out why don't you try soaking her in some of your calcium sup..I use to do this when one of my azureus would seize..I let him sit in a mix of the calcium with water added..It worked. It's worth a try until you hear back from Dr.Fry..Good luck.


Quarantine is also necessary if she is soaking she probably is stressed out and may have gotten sick. I am glad to help and I hope your frog gets better!


----------

